# 15 leaf tickets didn’t come to my mailbox!? Anyone else?



## Xme (May 9, 2018)

I got to the 15 leaf tickets from katy.. and they never came to my mailbox! This is a huge bug


----------



## Bcat (May 9, 2018)

they go straight into your ticket count. anything you get from katie goes directly into your inventory.

- - - Post Merge - - -

EDIT:Apparently this is a bug to do with the coding:
https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/8i7h5m/leaf_tickets_not_awarded_gold_appleflitter_43/

Hopefully they'll fix it next update!


----------



## tolisamarie (May 10, 2018)

Same thing happened to me. My ticket balance remained unchanged when I earned the 15 ticket reward!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2018)

Looks like they fixed it, thank goodness.


----------

